

Node.js module for CoffeeScript complier Growl notifications  - wesbos
http://wesbos.com/growl-notifications-coffeescript-nodejs/

======
TrevorBurnham
Love the coffee icon!

Growl notifications are also available in Jitter, my custom alternative to
`coffee -cwo`: <https://github.com/TrevorBurnham/jitter>

Jitter has a couple of other little perks: It watches for new source files as
well as changes to existing source files; it can run tests after each
compilation; and it never replaces JS files with identical JS files (keeping
timestamps intact).

~~~
iizukanao
Yes, Jitter has more nice features.

I don't need "successfully compiled!" notification because it is nothing
special. Coffee icon is cool, though.

------
kilowatt
One alternative that works for me is vim, with the syntastic plugin
(<https://github.com/scrooloose/syntastic>). It comes with a coffee syntax
checker.

------
rgbrgb
Is there a Less.app equivalent for Coffeescript?
(<http://incident57.com/less/>)

~~~
jashkenas
Actually, the author of Less.app is currently working on a new app that
supports CoffeeScript, along with other languages. Dunno what the ETA is, but
I'm looking forward to it as well.

